# Watch out for the snake!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

You know AW and JL snap on viper bodies they sucked big time correct!!! Now I got this body from bruce gavins to fit on wide pan chassis (tyco). I painted it in metallic blue with double stripes (it was a hell to do it to make it even). now i finally got myself a cool tyco dodge viper GTS along with dodge viper r/t!!! 

what do you think?? 

Enjoy!! 
Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work Wes. Looks like ya nailed it!

Stripes and edges are always worrisome...then worrisomemore.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Forget the body....those rims.....I need a set of those....wher can I get a set....or 2 or three....Those tires are the --it also


Tell me more.......


Yo!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE......Looks like you kicked those stripes right in the asp :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fine work Wes....*

2 gems!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

"Watch out for the snake" I thought you had switched to Ford there for a minute.  Looking good with the stripes Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup: And yea those wheels do add to the touch!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Double shot of perfection Wes!!! I loved Vipers since they first hit the street!! And agreed, the rims and tires really do finish the job!! Are they runnable of more show than go??? Looks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> You know AW and JL snap on viper bodies they sucked big time correct!!! Now I got this body from bruce gavins to fit on wide pan chassis (tyco). I painted it in metallic blue with double stripes (it was a hell to do it to make it even). now i finally got myself a cool tyco dodge viper GTS along with dodge viper r/t!!!
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> ...


What do I think?

I think it is perfect, Wes:thumbsup:


....and I also think you should send it to me, yeah?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

great looking cars man. love the blue. fcb


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

wes , excellent job . It's guys like you that make the bodies look good . Nice work


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That thar be a mighty fine example of MOPAR engineering!!! Great casting + sweet painting = more Hutt drool than you really want to know about! Plus, it fits on a TYCO chassis. Wait 'till Rich sees this one! :thumbsup: 

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think it kicks ___ :thumbsup:

Great color & really cool wheel selection!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
You nailed them! Definitely a step up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great paint job Wes!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Snake Skins!
Looks like it has the Hennessy option.
The rims are just over the top.
On a scale of 1 to 10...."this one goes to eleven!"
Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!! 

ask bruce about tyco viper gts body!! i am sure he has some to sell. it was fun making this viper car.. i am thinking about making one red one with double stripes not sure..

those wheels came from maisto diecast cars 1/64. just fyi.

and of course i got more coming!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes you are the Tyco Pro........*



WesJY said:


> THANKS GUYS!!
> 
> ask bruce about tyco viper gts body!! i am sure he has some to sell. it was fun making this viper car.. i am thinking about making one red one with double stripes not sure..
> 
> ...


Wes,

The Blue Viper GTS is one Heck of a Looker man!!!! Oooooooooh please do one up in Red...............That would be Very Kewl also!

Bob...Dodge...Dodge what...Dodge this (WACK, WACK)...zilla


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, Wes, great aggressive looking Viper :thumbsup:










any problems on the track with the maisto/rims/tires ?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful!!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Hey, Wes, great aggressive looking Viper :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maisto/rims/tires are crap.. its just for the looks. if anyone would make a silicone tires to fit those rims.. maybe it might help. 

thanks!
Wes


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice job Wes. Love it! Dave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

satellite1 said:


> Hey, Wes, great aggressive looking Viper :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Satelite, How'd you do the Willys animation??? RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work!where did the treaded tires come from??


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ok Satelite, How'd you do the Willys animation??? RM


Stay tuned - I will send you pm


----------

